# My today's PWO



## Luscious Lei (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm keeping my carbs low these days so I don't get these every day but it has a nice carbs kick for the long sess like back or legs.
It's a popular dessert / snack here, called Katom:











A mini banana is rolled in sticky rice and taro beans, soaked in coconut oil and wrapped in a banana tree leaf.
The wrap is then put on a charcoal grill at low heat until the leaf has dried up as on the pic above.
At this stage the banana has almost completely melted in the coconut milk:














It's a convenient snack because the leaf is tightly wrapped and it's not soggy, it can be put in a bag without dripping and can be eaten straight from the leaf like a cake. It tastes awesome and is like a carbs sustanon with the different glycemic index of the coconut milk, banana and rice.
Make sure to give it a try if you happen to be in Thailand, you'll find them at most markets/street vendors.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 13, 2015)

That looks Fukkin awesome.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 13, 2015)

You had me at "Carbs Sustanon"


----------



## bvs (Jun 13, 2015)

Damn that looks delicious!


----------



## Jada (Jun 13, 2015)

Dude pr  and Dr ... any damn Latino love that , I can't eat it... I'm fkin  retarted.  That takes time to make, great job man! Looks good.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jun 13, 2015)

Jada said:


> Dude pr  and Dr ... any damn Latino love that , I can't eat it... I'm fkin  retarted.  That takes time to make, great job man! Looks good.



Dude I didn't make them, I buy them for 20cts a piece at the food market right across the road.


----------



## Jada (Jun 13, 2015)

Ah ok, guess that's good. Saves u the trouble of making them.. cuz it's a bitch.


----------



## finacat (Jun 13, 2015)

uyeaaa looks good damn 
im hungry =/


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 13, 2015)

Looks delicious Luscious. Very similar to the Puerto Rican pasteles


----------



## Seeker (Jun 13, 2015)

Looks like a diareeah waiting to happen.


----------



## Azog (Jun 13, 2015)

Where's the protons mane?!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 13, 2015)

Azog said:


> Where's the protons mane?!



Protons are generally found in the nucleus


----------



## Paolos (Jun 13, 2015)

Looks like energy in a leaf to me!


----------



## Krogard (Jun 13, 2015)

Extremely similar to the south american Humintas, although I like Humintas better (corn and cheese). They are awesome.


----------



## Azog (Jun 14, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Protons are generally found in the nucleus



Where can I find this creature, and how do I kill it?!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 14, 2015)

Lucy catches pokemons and trains them.

But that looks like pastelles and tamales.

You can wrap anything in a banana leaf and bake it


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jun 15, 2015)

Looks amazing, what brought you to Thailand ?


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 15, 2015)

I've had something like this before...ewwwwwwwww...can't eat that shit


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 16, 2015)

Are those black things rat turds? Def gonna catch some Duryea


----------

